# Watch: What Driving an Sport Quattro Replica is Like



## RSS NewsBot (Nov 23, 2017)

Pretty cool. It turns out. This particular replica comes from a German tuner called LCE High Performance.* The build looks pretty close to the real deal rally car with no insulation to speak of and a straight-five producing up to 590 hp. That’s quite a bit more than Audi could make in the ‘80s, but […] More...
The post Watch: What Driving an Sport Quattro Replica is Like appeared first on Fourtitude.com.


More...


----------

